# help, girlfriend issues



## nova1970sb (Jun 1, 2010)

hey, i dont really have anyone i can talk to in person about this kind of stuff. but anyways, my girlfriend for just about 3 years the other day told me she thinks we need to take a break. wouldnt say how long she thinks she would need, but it just shattered me, she is my world. I know she isnt the type to cheat or see other people, so i am really confused why this break was needed. 

is this something women do when they get to stressed? we just got back from a trip to phoenix to see her dad, who she hasnt seen since she was 12 and was very nervous to do so. she also goes to school and work full time.

She claims we have nothing in common, however we always do stuff together, and we always have a blast doing it. Do you think she can just use some time to her self, or does something like this usually mean game over? I dont know what i would do without waking up with her every morning by my side.


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 1, 2010)

sorry to say its happened to me and usually means a sweet way to dump you tell her if she needs space go run in a field


----------



## MDR (Jun 1, 2010)

Not a good sign.  Neither is her saying you have nothing in common.  Lots of great women out there, may just be time to move on.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 1, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> is this something women do when they get to stressed? .



No



nova1970sb said:


> we just got back from a trip to phoenix to see her dad, who she hasnt seen since she was 12 and was very nervous to do so. she also goes to school and work full time.



This likely has nothing to do with anything.



nova1970sb said:


> She claims we have nothing in common, however we always do stuff together, and we always have a blast doing it. Do you think she can just use some time to her self, or does something like this usually mean game over? I dont know what i would do without waking up with her every morning by my side.



If she is saying you have nothing in common, she probably needs to move on.

The more you try and keep her, the more desperate you will appear and the more likely she will move on.  

You said it was a three year relationship.  You are 25.  I'm betting she is a couple years younger.  You probably started dating her when she was 19-21?  That has doomed written all over it.  Don't seriously date girls that are under 25.  EVER

I would dump her for even suggesting a break.  The funny thing is that would probably be the only thing you could do that might make her want you more.


----------



## nova1970sb (Jun 1, 2010)

she is acutally the exact same age as me


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd still dump her


----------



## nova1970sb (Jun 1, 2010)

i would rather risk the pain of officially getting dumped by her, than to destroy everything when there still may be a chance. like i said above, and i meant it, she littlerally is my world.


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 1, 2010)

She wants to see someone else maybe more than one someone else.This is a girl who after 3 yrs in a relationship says she needs a break,and since you say she doesn't cheat,my guess is she taking a break so she doesn't have to cheat on you.JMO and it sucks when this happens ,but you really don't have a choice but to give her the break and see what happens.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 1, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> i would rather risk the pain of officially getting dumped by her, than to destroy everything when *there still may be a chance*. like i said above, and i meant it,* she littlerally is my world*.



I would really change that attitude.  It is only going to make this harder on you.  Besides, that attitude drives girls away.

The chance is only in your mind.  You actually have a better chance of keeping her by showing her you don't need her and dumping her ass before she dumps you.  You won't do it though.  You will come across all needy and whiney and this will just drive her away faster.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 1, 2010)

I am going through this right now.  However, today I realized that its been going on for about a month.  My girl just wants to "move on."  Granted weve had some serious issues that are past us now, she beleives theyll happen again and I kind of understand it.  However, she leaves me then says she still loves me and stuff.  Something isnt right...

Ive been through enough relationships to know that when a relationship is good or improving (mine), people shouldnt just jump ship.  If they do, its cuz of something specific or someone else.

My break up doesnt make sense and the excuses I hear are silly and I am not buying it.  Girls have a stupid ass way to have their cake and eat it too.  They go fuck someone else and hide behind the fact that they broke it off with you first as its some sort of favor.  Pain in pain.

I wish you and I luck on this.  However, I need a job like you wouldnt believe.  I got bigger fish to fry and I cannot believe how hard is to find work these days.

God damn college graduate and I am going to shovel shit for a living..


----------



## irontime (Jun 1, 2010)

When a chick says that then she's not happy in the relationship anymore.
Sorry dude, this has 98% chance of going bad. Brace yourself for the worst.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jun 1, 2010)

Listen to nealpearson, all of that is true. The frame of a woman being your world is almost nauseating. Women want a man with goals, purpose, passion in his life. When you make your woman your purpose, it is a losing game my friend, and I am sure she can sense it.

Oddly, I am going through this right now as well, happened a few weeks ago. We've been together about 3 years, and I love her deeply. She loves me as well, but has some serious psychological issues she wants to sort out, as well as needs to get her life on track. It was sort of a mutual thing, though she proposed it. I was happy in the relationship. 
I do miss her, and laying in bed at night it tends to become amplified. However, I am not letting it bring me down in any way. It has actually inspired my to work harder, accomplish more, and really focus on my life and goals. 

I know its hard OP, and from the sounds of it, she is your first serious relationship. That is a strong bond, the first love you feel for someone. The best thing you can do right now is to keep her off your mind and, ideally, start seeing other people. No matter how perfect you think she is, there is always someone better for you out there. That is a fact. Take the short term pain for long term win.

And if you want to read a pretty inspiring book, check out The Way of the Superior Man by David Deida. My friend recommended it about a year ago to me, it is fantastic. Will definitely give you insight into the joys and perils of dealing with the feminine.


----------



## nova1970sb (Jun 1, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


> I would really change that attitude.  It is only going to make this harder on you.  Besides, that attitude drives girls away.
> 
> The chance is only in your mind.  You actually have a better chance of keeping her by showing her you don't need her and dumping her ass before she dumps you.  You won't do it though.  You will come across all needy and whiney and this will just drive her away faster.




here is a promise, if this does happen the way you say. i promise myself, i wont ask why, and i will do my best to erase her from my life and move on. 
but i would rather deal with a long term pain, than never stick around for the answer.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 2, 2010)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> I do miss her, and laying in bed at night it tends to become amplified. However, I am not letting it bring me down in any way. It has actually inspired my to work harder, accomplish more, and really focus on my life and goals.



This is exactly the attitude needed when going through a situation like that. Might feel like shit for a day or two, third day get your shit together , suck it up and focus on life and goals.  Bravo


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been through this and I have 3 facts for you.

1. You have already been dumped.  Just nicely.
2. She is truly not as important to you as you think she is.  In 6 months you will be 100% over her
3. Nothing I or anyone else says is going to sink in because you love her.  My only regret with my ex-wife was that I spent so much time pining over her instead of just finding someone better.


----------



## unclem (Jun 2, 2010)

dont chase her she will get pissed, yes you have been dumped nicely. i think she wants to sew her oats a little more. shes probably having to do this, go mess around but wants to let you down easy. move on bro, if u beg it will turn her off to you more just let her go, its obvious that shes not wanting you no more. i know how you feel. but, time heals all wounds but leaves a little scar. iam married 20 yrs and i dont trust any woman as far as i can throw them, but i love my wife, but if she cheats just dont let me know or give me a disease. she says " i promise i would never cheat" yeah and iam the pope. good luck but cut your loses. peace bro. imo


----------



## nova1970sb (Jun 2, 2010)

one thing to i did ask her if she was done and we were over, and she said no. do you think that changes anything?


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 2, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> one thing to i did ask her if she was done and we were over, and she said no. do you think that changes anything?



No, she wants to have her cake and eat it too


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> one thing to i did ask her if she was done and we were over, and she said no. do you think that changes anything?



Yeah man think about that for a sec.  She has hurt you and needs a break or whatever.  What exactly is she re-evaluating?  What is that process?  She wants to miss you?  She wants to see what life is like without you?  Its complete bullshit and disrespectful.  No one who cares about you to the point of love needs to re-establish SHIT.  They should value you in their lives and protect it.  

I am going through the same thing right now.  When you step out of the box and take a peek, it doesnt add up.


----------



## nova1970sb (Jun 2, 2010)

eh, you guys are probly right


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 3, 2010)

Akira and Nova,

After reading my last post, I think it came off as a little insensitive.  I don't mean it that way.  What you guys are going through fucking SUCKS to say the least.  Try it after 8 years of marriage.  Sometimes we take it for granted that those we love have equal feelings for us, and it sucks when we find out that we were alone in the commitment.  

I mean it though, even though my world was completely shattered by it, it wasnt as big of a deal as I thought.  8 years of marriage and being in love, and I was completely over her in 6 months.

Nova, these guys ARE right.  She is saying that she isn't done so that she can keep you as an option in case whatever it is she has planned doesn't work out.  Women do not leave a happy relationship unless:
A) They think they have found something better
B) All of their friends are single and having fun, and they want to also
C) They are young and haven't sown their oats yet

I'm sorry it has to happen like this, but the very best thing you can do is tell her "Ok, lets have some time apart" and leave it at that.  Don't call her, don't myspace/facebook stalk her, or ask about her.  Write her off.  You don't want to know what she is doing anyway.  She will not be wasting her time being miserable about you, so don't you do the same.  Go live your life, and IF she comes back, you can make an intelligent decision then how you feel about it, and whether you would even want her back.

I know the answer is "yes I would take her back" right now, but trust me bro, please, you probably wont feel like that after a few weeks.

My best friend just got back from Iraq to find his wife of 6 years leaving him for another guy.  I literally had this same conversation with him in his car, only with him holding his pistol and wanting to shoot himself in the face.  I gave him the same advice and he told me "If she ever wanted to come back, I would take her back, she is my life".  6 months later she tried to come back home, meanwhile he has a beautiful girlfriend who treats him well, and I have never seen him happier.  he just laughed in her face.  He told me "I can't believe I ever let that bitch hurt me like that."

There are literally millions of women out there that would love to be with you.  And thats even if you are a fat ugly chud.  MILLIONS.  Just go out and have fun.  Forget this one that doesnt even care enough about you to break it off clean.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jun 3, 2010)

And if you ARE a fat ugly chud, you are in the right place! so put on a happy face, pump some iron, and find some nice, respectable women to pursue courtship with.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 3, 2010)

Hah, well what do you do when you do break it off, find another hottie to fuck, then still miss her?  I did.  I broke it off my hottie and begged again.  Got her back, we had major issues, and here i am again.


----------



## nova1970sb (Jun 4, 2010)

well, first contact today and she wants to go see a movie saturday night. i think she is just afraid of what the next step in our relationship  may be  hopefully  all goes well


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 5, 2010)

Leave her nicely so you can put her number in your cell phone. Then get another and bust up with her nicely etc etc  

On lonely nights you can call and get at least one back for a night with that understanding that it is just for tonight. I know it sounds crazy but it can be done. 

I did this for years and got sick of it. I thought about all the girls I had ever known and one stood out. Funny thing is that she was never one of the girls I would call. But finally did call her after 3 years of not seeing her. I was with her minutes later and have been with her for 25 years, because she is my be friend.


----------



## nova1970sb (Jun 5, 2010)

tonight went great


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 5, 2010)

Man, I am going to sound like a dick saying this, but I dont mean it to.

You two having an ejoyable evening means zilch.

Last february, my ex-wife and I went to Mardi-Gras, got a condo, danced, drank and laughed the whole weekend, fucked like rabbits, sat on the balcony holding hands all night one night.

The next week when I was at work she was off banging the same guy she had been seeing for 3 months behind my back.

Your first mistake is thinking you have any idea what is going on in her head.  Not saying that she is fucking around on you, just saying that you have no idea.  Just because you had fun means nothing.


----------



## nova1970sb (Jun 24, 2010)

man, reading my first post, damn was i a chump. anyways i gave her her space, and called her last night after a couple of weeks of no talk. she said she just needed a bit more time, so i blew her out. told her i dont need to put my life on hold for anyone.  so talking to her family that i am still close with, her mom and her sister, i know there is no other dude involved or anything like that. but dang its kinda liberating to have this ordeal over with. dont get me wrong i, still love the girl, but shes got some growing to do. on with life.........


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 24, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> here is a promise, if this does happen the way you say. i promise myself, i wont ask why, and i will do my best to erase her from my life and move on.
> but i would rather deal with a long term pain, than never stick around for the answer.


 
Learn from it. i would bet that she was acting diff for a while people just don't drop a bomb like that just because there was hint i bet..


----------



## nova1970sb (Jun 25, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Learn from it. i would bet that she was acting diff for a while people just don't drop a bomb like that just because there was hint i bet..



no man, it was a straight up bomb


----------



## nova1970sb (Jun 25, 2010)

saltflat said:


> Have you asked her what she expects in the way of a long term relationship. Does she want that piece of paper signifying serious commitment? Apparantly she feels that something is wrong and life is moving on. She probably needs time to reassess what her life is all about and where it is headed. We get only one crack at this life, so let us not mess it up. She may be wondering where this relationship will be 20 years or more down the road.
> saltflat



honestly 3 weeks ago i would have been all in for putting a ring on this girls finger, now i see why most relationships fail.

i still have no clue whats going on in her head, she said she needed even more time so i said take as much as you want and call me when you decide to grow up.

all i know is this last week i have been having a blast, getting in touch with old friends i havent seen in forever!


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 25, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> honestly 3 weeks ago i would have been all in for putting a ring on this girls finger, now i see why most relationships fail.
> 
> i still have no clue whats going on in her head, she said she needed even more time so i said take as much as you want and call me when you decide to grow up.
> 
> all i know is this last week i have been having a blast, getting in touch with old friends i havent seen in forever!



That's cool... enjoy the time!


----------



## CORUM (Jun 25, 2010)

went through the EXACT same thing..... that whole she my world bit, you would be surprised that puts a lot of undo stress on a woman. they dont want to be your world, they want to be ur partner. dont put that chick on a pedistool!!! TRUST me i made the mistake, it ended in a divorce!!! just let her go for now (know it is hard) go date a few other chicks, generally when other women get interested, it sparks a jealousy thing. then they realize "WOW, i am not his world!! he WILL move on." then they usually come back. then it's on you whether u take her back or not. 

from my experience, woman that act like this, tend to go back and forth. so generally it is more of a hassle than it is worth. you will get back together, you'll get all wrapped up in her again. then she will pull the same shit. it may be time to just let that one go!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 25, 2010)

Dude, all women are whores. They're the biggest liars on Earth and hide it well.

Do yourself a favor and forget about this bitch and go enjoy life. Go out and spray up random women.

GICH!


----------



## noormuscle (Jun 25, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Dude, all women are whores. They're the biggest liars on Earth and hide it well.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and forget about this bitch and go enjoy life. Go out and spray up random women.
> 
> GICH!




X22000000000000002220000222

*WOW , JUST THE GRAMMAR THAT TERRIFIES ME *

REST THIS MAN IS TRUE , DONT WASTE UR TIME IN WOMEN

THEY R LIKE buses and trains one goes , the next will come.

*MY FRIEND WENT AFTR A GIRL , HE LEFT BODYBUILDING AND SHE LEFT HIM.*

DONT WASTE UR TIME ON GIRLS, TELL U LOVE UR FAMILY & DONT RUN AFTR OTHERS.

when find the right girl u will know it , dont strain urself , be cooooll man

soulja boy


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## nova1970sb (Jun 29, 2010)

some good info from some people on this thread, but to all the fellas who responded, "go hit another hole, or all women are whores", or anything like for that matter, i can honestly say i feel sorry for you. I hope you grow up, settle down, and live the rest of your lives happy. but with that attitude, i just see you guys growing sad and lonely. stuff like that may be fun for now, but i always think about tomorrow.


----------



## unclem (Jun 29, 2010)

youll never figure a woman out so dont even try those wacky fuckin bitches, my wife included. she gets all bent around that time of the month. if she left tomm. it would hurt but 20 yrs with her i wouldnt flinch an ounce iam done with that shit. and she knows i dont give a fuck. iam stone cold prick when it comes to woman they gave me a bad taste when i was in my teens and before i got married. ill get over the hurt and move on if it happens. i aint crawling up no fucking womans ass , and i dont care if shes mrs america. fuck um. imho.


----------



## MuskokaGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

You are basically out of luck...


----------



## 1yop (Aug 19, 2010)

shes indirectly dumping u i guess. carry on with your life and find someone new. or sit and have a chat with her and make things clear.


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 19, 2010)

1yop said:


> shes indirectly dumping u i guess. carry on with your life and find someone new. or sit and have a chat with her and make things clear.



wow, this was a old thread. i moved on, she got all upset and actually cried when i told her that i wasnt going to put my life on hold for anyone. i havent talked to her since, she tried texting me wanting to hang out a few days ago, but i just ignored it. but anyways i broke it off officially and no more worries.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2010)

good for you.


----------



## Harmsway456 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow, I gotta say you came a long way from her being your life to ignoring her all together.  I'm happy that you aren't still hung up on her, but it makes me wonder how much you really needed her to begin with. 

I still have rotten dreams about my first love that's been over for more than 8 years. I couldn't be happier in my life with my very very soon to be wife, but the sub-conscious is a fucked up place and never forgets.


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 21, 2010)

dont get me wrong i do miss her dearly, but im not going to go through it again. im going to think with my brain on this one and not my heart


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## unclem (Aug 21, 2010)

nova iam glad u moved on. i was wondering wat happened also but didnt want to get flamed. good going brother.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 21, 2010)

u will be fine


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 21, 2010)

Thats the way to be bro.  Sometimes I still miss my ex wife, but not very often, and most of the time I am as happy as can be in my new relationship and dont bother thinking about her at all.


----------



## talithakoum (Aug 21, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> one thing to i did ask her if she was done and we were over, and she said no. do you think that changes anything?


nova, maybe i'm completely wrong to say this, but it sounds like she wants to "keep you on the hook" in case "plan b" doesn't work out....not that she has someone else.  it sounds like she wants to "test the waters" or sow some oats.  i am a female & i know from experience that there's nothing more unattractive to a man than a woman hanging onto his pants leg.  conversely, it's equally unattractive for a man to make a woman the complete center of his life.  i'm not trying to push religion on anyone, but do you have a Higher Power?  PLEASE DO NOT MAKE THIS WOMAN YOUR HIGHER POWER!  i have made that mistake...and for me, it had to do with MY own issues of low self-esteem, etc.  not trying to play the counselor here, but it may be a good idea for you to get into counseling to explore why you believe this woman gives you your self-worth.  that is always a dangerous thing.  i'm sorry you're hurting; i have been there.  you WILL be fine...keep a stiff upper lip, hit the gym when you're feeling anxious & know that there has to be someone out there who is better for you.  i know that doesn't seem possible & that you don't want anyone else (right now).  take care, lisa


----------



## unclem (Aug 21, 2010)

hey lisa, but he said he already moved on and is ignoring her. thats a step in the right direction. good to hear a womans point of view though. me, i could care less if my wife leaves and she nos it. been through that shit before, now fuck it go if you want and that gets up my wifes ass.


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 22, 2010)

yes all is good, and thanks everyone for the comments. i dont know why i held her on such a high pedestal. and no i dont believe in a god Lisa.


----------



## talithakoum (Aug 23, 2010)

unclem, sorry, i missed where he said he had already moved on.  i'm new to this website & am still learning how to navigate around.  yeah, it's great to love people but not to hold them in too high esteem.  we don't mean to, but sometimes we let each other down.  in the meantime, i am happily unattached except to my 5 dogs who are supremely loyal!  LOL     (that's good your wife knows where you stand....)


----------



## Domas (Sep 13, 2010)

I was glad to see you are OK after everything, you did a good thing, no need to stick around and wait for her, live your life...


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 8, 2010)

Most of the time a girl, inmy case at least, isnt going to break up with somebody unless there is another potential waiting. Especially if you guys really dont fight and laugh and stuff together. sorry


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 8, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> wow, this was a old thread. i moved on, she got all upset and actually cried when i told her that i wasnt going to put my life on hold for anyone. i havent talked to her since, she tried texting me wanting to hang out a few days ago, but i just ignored it. but anyways i broke it off officially and no more worries.



Isnt it funny when they repent after months of been dumped? After all the attention we man give some girls they don't value it and eventually lose us. I find it hilarious, its a good thing you din't answer back , better yet next time have one of your close girlfriends answer the phone, I always like to cause drama that way. lay back and watch them go back and forth on the phone about whos their daddy.


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 8, 2010)

Unfortunetly thats why we like guys who can be a little bit of an ass. If you give us too much attention we think you are kinda wooped, there for we dont have to work as hard at the relationship. Girls like guys who they have to work at keeping their attention. I dont want to date a guy that 1.) I think I could beat up and 2.) that I dont feel at all that I dont have to chase.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 8, 2010)

Dude, don't ever get stuck on one woman.

I'm not sure of your age, but I know the first woman I was ever with, she's no longer around. And I can say that about all my boy's too.

Women are like buses, another cruises by in 20 minutes!


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 8, 2010)

Men are like sports cars, most women dont know how to handle stick shifts, but the ones that do know how to handle them like to go fast and they get to stay in the garage.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 8, 2010)

Are you married, or in a meaningful relationship?

Cause, I have relations there in TX......


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 8, 2010)

Relations? lol Running for president?


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 8, 2010)

No mam, No doubt I'd win...

Just curious, cause I'd make you my mate, not running mate...


----------



## nova1970sb (Oct 9, 2010)

god damn, can't an old thread die? doesnt anyone check the dates of the post?


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 10, 2010)

sorry, I didnt when I first posted. Its dead and buried.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 10, 2010)

Just like my dreams of world domination.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 10, 2010)

Brandibeth said:


> sorry, I didnt when I first posted. Its dead and buried.


 

 lmao brandonbeth


----------



## Brandibeth (Oct 11, 2010)

lol what can I say, Im gluton for punishment.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)

Still playin this shit out


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 14, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


>


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Nov 4, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


> I would really change that attitude.  It is only going to make this harder on you.  Besides, that attitude drives girls away.
> 
> The chance is only in your mind.  You actually have a better chance of keeping her by showing her you don't need her and dumping her ass before she dumps you.  You won't do it though.  You will come across all needy and whiney and this will just drive her away faster.



this is correct and you would know that if you were born with the "pimp/not a bitch handbook" that is passed down from your father... i blame him for your current situation. sdince thius thread is a couple of months old how did it turn out for you...bad im sure. sorry bro!


----------



## nova1970sb (Nov 5, 2010)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> this is correct and you would know that if you were born with the "pimp/not a bitch handbook" that is passed down from your father... i blame him for your current situation. sdince thius thread is a couple of months old how did it turn out for you...bad im sure. sorry bro!



i would not blame my dad for my situation, as he was not a part of my life. but  all is well and good now. no need to reply, let the thread die... please


----------



## Spunout (Nov 17, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> wow, this was a old thread. i moved on, she got all upset and actually cried when i told her that i wasnt going to put my life on hold for anyone. i havent talked to her since, she tried texting me wanting to hang out a few days ago, but i just ignored it. but anyways i broke it off officially and no more worries.


 
Just tuned into this thread, and want to say good for you bro!  
I had a similar situation with a girl that I dated for 6 years...  It sucked at the time when it happened.  But now looking back, it was one of the best things that ever happened to me.  Everytime one door closes, another door opens.


----------



## Gena Marie (Dec 22, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> hey, i dont really have anyone i can talk to in person about this kind of stuff. but anyways, my girlfriend for just about 3 years the other day told me she thinks we need to take a break. wouldnt say how long she thinks she would need, but it just shattered me, she is my world. I know she isnt the type to cheat or see other people, so i am really confused why this break was needed.
> 
> is this something women do when they get to stressed? we just got back from a trip to phoenix to see her dad, who she hasnt seen since she was 12 and was very nervous to do so. she also goes to school and work full time.
> 
> She claims we have nothing in common, however we always do stuff together, and we always have a blast doing it. Do you think she can just use some time to her self, or does something like this usually mean game over? I dont know what i would do without waking up with her every morning by my side.



My husband and had been together for almost 14 years when "we" decided we needed to take a break from each other.  I had never really been on my own, so I really needed the time in my life to figure out what was best for me.  Our break lasted for close to 6 months and was the best thing that ever happened to our relationship.  We dated each other and other people in that time, but it really gave us the time we needed to get over old BS and to realize the grass wasn't as green as either one of us thought.  Hang in there, if it is meant to be, it is


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 22, 2010)

OP..  post her cell # up so some of us can hit it !!


----------

